

Ask HN: Supporting my startup with side gig - need advice - Rhodee

Fellow HNers,<p>You've walked the walk and I am trying to do the same. I started off as the proverbial idea guy, then got sucked into the awesomeness that is building a service.<p>But now I need to do some freelancing work.<p>I pitched a few folks and got a gig, but now I need to put together a proposal and include a work-for-hire contract and maintenance agreement.<p>So the ask should be obvious by now: Can direct me to, or allow me to use these materials? I am sure you know what should be in there but for clarity sake, it should include the following activities:<p>1. Work-for-hire to build website, including hosting 
2. Maintenance Agreement which enables me to specify the activities and the the spec. period<p>A mock template for a website proposal that looked professional would be extremely helpful!<p>Cheers folks!
======
a3camero
How large is the gig? Is it really worth your time to put together these
agreements?

Is the client demanding it? If you're doing it as a side project, I wouldn't
put in any more effort on overhead than you are being asked for. I recommend
agreeing to do the work in exchange for a cheque. There are default common
law/statutory rules in the US (I assume you're American based on the question,
apologies if that's not true) that are probably fine.

~~~
Rhodee
it's a pretty small shop seeking a wordpress install and some maintenance.
They required proposal, I scraped one together, but thanks anyway!

